# Exposure screen time calculator + Autotype Exposure Calculator



## NeroInferno (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello,
is there any good exposure screen time calculator for free?

I have the lamps on the bottom on my exposure table and cannot use the "wedge steps method".

I'm trying also to copy the famous Autotype Exposure Calculator, and generate my own screen calculatore but i cannot understand how it's developed.

They're some strips with different black opacity, with into 3 squares with different opacity (10% - 50% - 90%). right?

what i cannot understand is how to find the multipler value at the top of the columns/strips, to find the right exposure time, after burned the screen with that exposure.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wedge step tests can be done on units with bottom lights too.


----------



## NeroInferno (Nov 2, 2008)

splathead said:


> Wedge step tests can be done on units with bottom lights too.


Taping the film on the bottom of the screen and moving the cardboard?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

NeroInferno said:


> Taping the film on the bottom of the screen and moving the cardboard?


Why do you find that so difficult to imagine?


----------



## NeroInferno (Nov 2, 2008)

splathead said:


> Why do you find that so difficult to imagine?


Because i believe the screen moves..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

NeroInferno said:


> Because i believe the screen moves..


So what if it does? A slight movement here or there will not alter results. Just lift the screen up slightly on one end to move the cardboard.

we are talking about a uniform light source, it's not like taking a picture with a camera in low light without a flash


----------



## NeroInferno (Nov 2, 2008)

splathead said:


> So what if it does?  A slight movement here or there will not alter results. Just lift the screen up slightly on one end to move the cardboard.


i've tried today, you are right! also because the film is taped to the screen, so it doesn't matter if it the screen moves with the film.

..lost in a glass of water


----------

